# Crossing the Bay Bridge



## Wonger (Oct 29, 2005)

Friends,

I'm investigating a ride from Washington to St. Michaels, which is across the Bay Bridge (Rte. 50) on Maryland's eastern shore.

I'd greatly appreciate any experience local riders can offer, particularly with non-speedway routes to the bridge and whether I'm permitted to ride across the bridge.

Many thanks.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Check out bikewashington.org. They have a couple of routes from Greenbelt/Bowie. Bikes are not allowed on the bridge at any time, but I think there are shuttles or something. Can't remember.


----------



## Wonger (Oct 29, 2005)

*Thanks Over...*

Looks like exactly what I was seeking, thanks for steering me there:

http://bikewashington.org/routes/chesapeake/index.htm


----------

